# AFCI Breaker Trips When Load Is Applied. Ideas?



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

ROCKDOG said:


> Hi. I trimmed out circuit, turned on AFCI Breaker but It wouldn't hold. Ifigured I had N touching Groung somewhere. Took apart half dozen outlets, didn't find anything obvious, but it cleared.
> 
> Breaker is holding now. I go test all outlets turn on all lights. All is well. for about 2 minutes. then it trips. Now it will reset and hold. But as soon as I turn on a light switch. Any switch. it trips. if I leave switches off, reset breaker, it holds just fine. if i plug in a lamp, turn it on, it trips. So I know it's not my switchlegs. the breaker trips when a load is applied.
> 
> ...


Disconnect all the loads and try the circuit again. Stick a megger on it. If that doesn't pinpoint it hook the loads back up one at a time.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Sounds like you have a N-G fault. With no current flowing the breaker will never see the imbalance until you put a load on the circuit. You might be able to find it with a continuity tester by lifting the circuit at the panel and work backwards ringing N-G.

No offense, brother, but if that's the case it's a legitimate wiring problem, it's kinda silly to bash the breaker for exposing it.

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ROCKDOG said:


> Hi. I trimmed out circuit, turned on AFCI Breaker but It wouldn't hold. Ifigured I had N touching Groung somewhere. Took apart half dozen outlets, didn't find anything obvious, but it cleared.
> 
> Breaker is holding now. I go test all outlets turn on all lights. All is well. for about 2 minutes. then it trips. Now it will reset and hold. But as soon as I turn on a light switch. Any switch. it trips. if I leave switches off, reset breaker, it holds just fine. if i plug in a lamp, turn it on, it trips. So I know it's not my switchlegs. the breaker trips when a load is applied.
> 
> ...


Check all your splices make sure they are mechanically secure.


----------



## ROCKDOG (Sep 14, 2011)

good idea. 

legitamate problem. I still hate them.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You might a a N to N miswire somewhere. Any boxes with more than 1 circuit in them ? Or a N to G contact somewhere.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Check all your splices make sure they are mechanically secure.


Arcing and loose connections won't trip a AFCI.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ROCKDOG said:


> Hi. I trimmed out circuit, turned on AFCI Breaker but It wouldn't hold. Ifigured I had N touching Groung somewhere. Took apart half dozen outlets, didn't find anything obvious, but it cleared.
> 
> Breaker is holding now. I go test all outlets turn on all lights. All is well. for about 2 minutes. then it trips. Now it will reset and hold. But as soon as I turn on a light switch. Any switch. it trips. if I leave switches off, reset breaker, it holds just fine. if i plug in a lamp, turn it on, it trips. So I know it's not my switchlegs. the breaker trips when a load is applied.
> 
> ...


Also you can install a GFCI breaker and see if it holds if it does then you have a bad connection somewhere , if it also trips then you have a ground fault.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> You might a a N to N miswire somewhere. Any boxes with more than 1 circuit in them ? Or a N to G contact somewhere.



I would think the breaker would not reset if that was the case. It sounds like it could be a faulty breaker or knicked wiring in a box.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Arcing and loose connections won't trip a AFCI.


Really?...:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Divide and conquer.

Find a splice that's the mid-point of the circuit & take it apart. If the issue disappears, it's in the disconnected part. If it still manifests itself, start working back toward the panel. Find a splice halfway back, and repeat the process as needed.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Arcing and loose connections won't trip a AFCI.



:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:

It should trip IMO.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Really?...:laughing:


I can sit all day sparking loose connections on a AFCI circuit and it will hold, turn a vacuum on or adjust a dimmer , that's another story.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There are many possible explanations. I would start in the middle of the circuit and disconnect the last half and see if t=you still have the problem. Then continue halving the cir. until you figure where the issue is. There may be a problem in the wire from the breaker-- just troubleshoot like any other problem.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> :blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:
> 
> It should trip IMO.


Have you ever experimented with one of them ? try it.:whistling2:


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

you could try another arc-fault breaker, I've changed one myself and it held after doing so. also check banks of recessed lights for the potential problem. Just the other day I traced back a AFCI tripper to a neutral that had been stripped but not connected inside a recessed light, it was touching against the metal


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i just wave garlic over them.....

~CS~


----------



## ROCKDOG (Sep 14, 2011)

*Found It*

The problem was inside a light fixture. Though it took a while to tear everything down to find it, at least I can rest knowing that it was not a legitamate wiring problem. I'll remember to bring garlic in my shirt pocket next time.:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> I would think the breaker would not reset if that was the case. It sounds like it could be a faulty breaker or knicked wiring in a box.


I've had a N-G touching and the breaker would hold fine until I turned on a light and let a little current flow on the ground. BR arc fault.



HARRY304E said:


> Really?...:laughing:


Yes, really.



Bulldog1 said:


> :blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:
> 
> It should trip IMO.


If so, a single pole switch would trip it. That's the same as a loose wire, you can see it spark.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Could be a faulty breaker too.


----------

